# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Важно. Есть тут люди, которых бросила девушка? Лет 20.

## Nemo950

Отпишите сюда, будьте добры. Пообщаемся. Я нуждаюсь в информации, но не прочь и помочь, кому смогу. Спасибо. https://vk.com/id314748147

----------


## Nemo950

Поясню в лс. Возможно вас заинтересует то, что я хочу предложить. Возможно даже захотите поучавствовать, и это отвлечет вас от суицидальных мыслей. Прошу.

----------


## Aare

Звучит как зазываловка какого-нибудь очередного супер тренинга для тех, кого бросила девушка))
Раскрой здесь тему поподробнее, не стесняйся)

----------


## Nemo950

Тренинг? Вряд ли. История совсем другая. Итак, кто-нибудь слышал о самоубийстве Рины Паленковой? Если вкрадце, девушка легла под поезд в г. Уссурийск, предположительно из-за парня. Суть в том, что некая команда анонимов очень увлеклась данной историей, и теперь пилит визуальную новеллу по данной теме. В одной из концовок новеллы главный герой совершает самоубийство. Причиной служит то, что спасти девочку он не смог. Мы планируем раскрыть в этой ветке тему влюбленности ГГ в образ Паленковой. Для того, чтобы достовернее отразить его состояние, нам и нужен доброволец, у которого были или существуют похожие проблемы. На мой взгляд, потеря близкого человека вызывает подобные эмоции, а девушка для многих весьма близкий человек.

----------


## Nemo950

Шуточек не будет.

----------


## Traumerei

Написали бы параллельную историю о Traumerei и Лайте. Очень в тему было бы, а то образы типичного самоубийства (которые случаются чуть ли ни каждый день) и последующих "послесмертных 3,14-страданий" выглядят убого. Хотя конечно даже банальную идею можно прекрасно отобразить,если обладаешь даром слова. Только вот идею любовь Копенкина к Р. Люксембург едва ли удастся кому воплотить более талантливо и глубоко.

----------

